# 08 Versa highway driving



## fx3 (Jul 26, 2006)

Got a question about cruising on the highway.

The girlfriend just picked up a 08 Versa SL and she has trouble with it at 65 on the highway. Sais the car sways around and she has to keep both hands on the wheel and feels unsafe if she wants to take one hand off the steering wheel to change radio volume or station.

I drove it and it seems ok but I did notice I need to stay more alert than I do in other cars. My 2 door Focus hatch seems more sturdy on the highway at 80 than the Versa at 65. My 93 Prizm (1.6L base model 5speed) also seemed to resist wind and being blown to the side at 65-70 better than the Versa. Also the GF came out of a 05 Sentra and it's the same thing. The Sentra seemed more stable or less suseptable to wind on the highway even at 70-75.

The problem is nothing like "death wobble" caused by bad ball joints. It just seems that the wind easily moves the car around and the windier it is the worst it is. I live in NH and it's not a really windy area.

Is the Versa really "that" much lighter than a 05 Sentra?
Anyone know how much these cars weigh?

We had a Nissan tech drive the car and he said it all seemed fine. Any thoughts? Does the electronic steering have anything to do with it.

Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

definitely lighter. Small wheels, tall profile all add to the likelihood of it being moved by the wind, but to the extent that it's almost yanking the wheel out of one hand if she uses the other to change a stereo, that seems IMO overexaggerated or like there's a major problem elsewhere........or the crosswind was 50mph that day.


----------



## fx3 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank you.

I did notice even though they are 15" rims the tires are real skinny and I guess tall compaired to there width.


----------



## JackalMech (Aug 3, 2010)

Versa-2700lbs. Sentra-2980lbs. Was her Versa new or used?


----------



## fx3 (Jul 26, 2006)

So almost 300 lbs. 

She got the car used with 20K or 21K on it. It just rolled 26K.


----------



## fx3 (Jul 26, 2006)

Does the Versa (SEL model) have a rear sway bar?

If not is there one available. Other than the aftermarket adjustable on versaspeed.com


----------

